# Aktfoto selber machen



## didi (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich fange gerade mit der Aktfotografie an und möchte auf diesen weg mir ein paar tipp`s und Trick`s von euch abstauben.

Als Kamera habe ich die Canon Eos 400d, weiß allerdings nicht ob mit dieser Kamera schöne Aktfotos zu machen sind.
Angefangen habe ich mit der Puppe meiner Tochter die sich von mir einiges anhören musste---grins.

Ich möchte mich nicht gleich in Unkosten stürzen deshalb meine Frage! geht es einigermaßen mit ein oder zwei Baustrahler? und was kann man noch alles so zaubern.

Über zahlreiche Tipp`s von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Als Anhang meine erste versuche!


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Perspektive (mitten in den Po) nicht grad ästethisch ist, reicht die 400D allemal dafür aus, interessanter ist die Wahl des Objektivs und das Spiel mit Unschärfe. Die Kadrierung (Bildausschnitt) ist auch wenig überlegt, absolut mittig ist uninteressant..

Ich schätze, es ist ein Kitobjektiv in Richtung 18-55.. Kauf einfach noch das 50mm f1.8 dazu, absolutes Spaßobjektiv, dabei mit ~100Eur so sagenhaft günstig.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sprint (6. Dezember 2009)

Wie heißt es so schön - nicht die Kamera macht das Foto, sondern der Fotograf. Wenn für mich auch Kompaktknipsen wirklich nur für Urlaubs-Schnappschüsse geeignet sind, ist es bei der SLR völlig egal, was für eine verwendet wird. Wichtiger sind da schon die Objektive, wie Chmee richtig geschrieben hat.
Baustrahler sind zwar sehr günstig und theoretisch auch geeignet, praktisch haben sie einige Nachteile. Den Weißabgleich muß man manuell machen, aber das ist ja machbar. Schlimmer ist neben dem sehr hohen Stromverbrauch die extreme Hitzeentwicklung, die die Temperaturen sehr schnell nach oben treibt. Ich möchte da nicht längere Zeit drunter stehen. Bei Model gehts ja noch  aber für den Fotografen ist das schon eine Tortur. (2 x 500 Watt über mehrere Stunden) Zum anderen ist es dadurch sehr problematisch bis unmöglich, das Licht durch Softboxen, Schirme oder Farbfolien zu beeinflussen. Um nicht mit dem harten, direkten Licht arbeiten zu müssen, mußt du also indirekt über die, hoffentlich weiße, Wand oder eine Styropor Platte beleuchten. Besser und auch nicht sehr viel teurer ist es, ein kleines Heimstudio selbst zu bauen. 
Hier gibt es ein paar gute Anleitungen und Tips:
lighting-academy.com/
strobist.com/
Falls du ihn nicht auch schon kennst, hör doch mal in den happyshooting.de Podcast rein. 
Ansonsten einfach mal nach Selbstbau Studio o.ä. googeln. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein Mietstudio in deiner Nähe. Die sind preislich oft auch erträglich und du kannst eine professionelle Ausstattung nutzen.


----------



## sockecharly (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Danke für die schnelle Antworten.

So eine Puppe kann aber auch ganz schön zickig sein und ungelenkig.

Also meine Frau hat sich kugelig über euer Resümee das Ihr mir gegeben habt gelacht....schmolle...

Aber ich gebe nicht auf!
Ich denke das sich normale Haut auch ein wenig anders Ablichten lässt als Kunststoff.
Als Kit hatte ich echt das 18-55, da ich sonst nur noch das tele von Canon besitze.

Also ich werde mich ein wenig mehr ins Zeug legen und hoffe das ich in den nächsten Tagen euch ein wenig überraschen kann.

MfG
didi


----------



## AG-Pictures (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Diesen Satz lese ich wirklich oft im Internet: "Ich möchte mich nicht gleich in Unkosten stürzen deshalb meine Frage"

Du musst zwar nicht gleich tausende von Euro ausgeben aber investiere auf jedenfall in ein gutes Objektiv. Das Kit-Objektiv 18-55 kannst du höchstens als Türstopper verwenden, zu mehr is das nicht zu gebrauchen. Kauf dir vorallem ein lichtstarkes Objektiv - lichstark heißt bei mir bis Blende 1.2! Das 50mm und vorallem das 85mm kann ich sehr empfehlen. Das sind beides Festbrennweiten. Bei beiden Objektiven liegst du durch den Crop bei einer schönen Tele-Brennweite. Heißt für dich, die Mädels, die du mal ablichten möchtest, werden nicht verzerrt. Sowas kann dir bei einem Zoomobjektiv schon leichter passieren, wenn du im Weitwinkel arbeitest.

Vergiss die Baustrahler! Alles unnützer Kram. Kauf dir ein oder zwei große Reflektoren und fotografier mit natürlichem Licht. Es schmeichelt der Haut viel schöner und du hast nicht die Probleme mit hohen ISO-Zahlen. Bei Baustrahlern, je nach Raum, musst du mit mindestens ISO 400 fotografieren damit du auf einigermaßen "kurze" Belichtungszeiten kommst. ISO 400 ist eher kritisch in der Digitalfotografie, da fängt das Bildrauschen an. Ich würde in der Peoplefotografie niemals über ISO 200 fotografieren.

Hoffe dir nun weitergeholfen zu haben.

lg Andy


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2009)

AG-Pictures hat gesagt.:


> ..Das Kit-Objektiv 18-55 kannst du höchstens als Türstopper verwenden, zu mehr is das nicht zu gebrauchen. ..


Vom einfachen 18-55 kann man das behaupten -ich hab es nicht- das 18-55 IS jedoch ist eine sehr brauchbare Linse, leider nur in einem Billiggehäuse.



> ..bis Blende 1.2! Das 50mm und vorallem das 85mm kann ich sehr empfehlen.


Man kann es aber nicht anders sagen, das 85 f1.2 kostet richtig Geld (~1.800Eur), während das 50 f18 ein schickes Weihnachtsgeschenk ist (~100Eur). Und : Bei einer Entfernung von 5m hat man mit dem 85 f1.2 einen Schärfebereich von 15cm! Da sind dann grad mal die Augen scharf.. Lichtstärke in allen Ehren, aber f1.8 reicht für erotische Fotografie allemal aus. Wenn das "preiswerte" 50mm 1.8 dran ist, ist das eh wie die Entdeckung einer neuen Welt. Platz zum Verbessern und Erweitern. Nebenbei ist die Wahl der Blende auch ein künstlerischer Eingriff, wenn man ein rundum scharfes Bild haben will, ist f1.8 einfach die falsche Einstellung.



> Vergiss die Baustrahler! Alles unnützer Kram. Kauf dir ein oder zwei große Reflektoren und fotografier mit natürlichem Licht. Es schmeichelt der Haut viel schöner und du hast nicht die Probleme mit hohen ISO-Zahlen. Bei Baustrahlern, je nach Raum, musst du mit mindestens ISO 400 fotografieren damit du auf einigermaßen "kurze" Belichtungszeiten kommst. ISO 400 ist eher kritisch in der Digitalfotografie, da fängt das Bildrauschen an. Ich würde in der Peoplefotografie niemals über ISO 200 fotografieren.


Baustrahler sind Schund, da geb ich Dir recht, aber wo kein Licht, da hilft auch kein Reflektor. Über Licht würde ich nochmals reden, wenn eine lichtstarke Festbrennweite gekauft wurde, auf einmal reichen 2 Kerzen um die gewünschte Stimmung aufzubauen, auch wenn man mit ISO800 schießen muss. Bei der erotischen Fotografie finde ich Bildrauschen nun nicht sooo schlimm [Vorsicht Pauschalisiert] , während ich sie bei Glamour- oder Portraitfotografie vermeiden würde. Alles eine Frage des gewünschten Stils. Letztlich ist das Thema Lichtführung & Bildwirkung nicht so kurz und einfach abzuhandeln.

mfg chmee


----------

